# # Team Rocky aka Team EveryMan



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

put your bacon sarnies down dudes, its time to kick some ass olde skool stylee..

some young upstart thinks he can take me down with his calculator and stop watch 

im guessing we`ll have to measure appendages as required, but for now anyone who`s got the cohones to do this should stick some full body pics up, front and rear.

i`m more interested in decent pics going up than the measurements cos and i`m not saying i dont trust people but they might vary a bit.. (with reality)

lets take those rose tinted spectacles and get some good lean muscle growth that isnt hidden behind overeating to hit numbers on the scales and lets get those poundages up there.

heres your starter, buy a small esspresso machine that sits on your stove (£15) or a cafetiere and make sure you have one pre training with 75mg of aspirin ie a 1/4 of one.

i`m gonna be after controlled focussed aggression.. call it what you will..

i have a theory that most people only use 80% of theyre potential lifting ability but give it 110% to acheive this.

flint knows what im talking about and marks gonna get it on sunday..


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

'some young upstart thinks he can take me down with his calculator and stop watch'... ****ing brilliant... laughed my ass off


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

n dont go knicking my diet and supplementation ideas lmao

presumably you know i will ahem be giving diet advice... such as it will be..


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

so **** and milk then...  - Actually after reading your journal re the high potassium I'm starting to worry slightly


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

muhahahaha

i am shockingly leaner than i expected.. my god if i actually dropped below 100g of carbs for a day who knows..

yeah been reading sliced..

i need to reread but paraphrasing heavily and probly getting it wrong..

3 low carb days (150g lol ) 3 high carb days, low in salt (hmmm my lentil soup had a third of a days worth init..shocked!) and high in potassium, shrink wraps your skin to you bod...

we shall see...

oh yeah just for once dropped milk n dairy (mainly lol)

ive got some furosemide in the draw, but i dont know what im doing with it tbh.. it worked well once, one time it didnt.. the time it did i work i`d had pizza the nite before and i got some wicked pics.. that shouldnt be..)

i`m a little cautious as ive heard dehydration causes more problems than anything else when it comes to deaths in BBing..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

this ones for the mighty jakal.. 

[video=youtube;nAZI4ydY6R8]






just kidding dude, but we got some work to do..

[video=youtube;ruei3y9O1BI]




n randomly one of my fave tunes..

n just for all the dudes here the classic line...

[video=youtube;12tce-THLUE]


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

All you old *******s got jobs and technology phobias #hearapindrop...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

There also Seems to be a lack of pictures here??????


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

shhshh and watch the vids


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

in my best pshhd delia smith voice...

c mon you fcukers lets be having ya!

i want full length piccies, clean grungies on please, no giving meeky a semi..

age, stats including, chest, shoulder girdle, waist, thighs, calves and arms and forearms.

oh height and weight..

jakal, renshaw, we need to have a chat dudes on the phone.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Nobody in other then me, so will take photo's my self using mirror! (So this will be consistent way i use to take them from now on)

Give me ten mins

Give me a few mins and i'll sort it, when you free to talk cal??


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

pretty much any evening after 9 dude..

hate to say it but it really needs to be 1 full length pic for the front and back bud..

nah theres others, they just need poking abit lol


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll amend the photo's dude.. will take time to get the photo's right with timer using my phone!! Broke Digi cam! Goes to get clean undercrackers!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Should be above matey!! Tried to delete old one's.. but they stayed!

hairs after a day at work... in the rain!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

(Deleted other post as wouldn't remove old photos but shown old ones and new! Could of just be my cache :que DJ

Left bi: 15"

right bi: 14.5

Chest 40

Top legs 24

Calfs 15

Forearm 10.5

Shoulder 20"

Age: 25

Weight: 78 kg ...think all gain since last photo is fat...  pffttt

Height: 5ft 11

Lifts: Deads 120 for ten (working on 125)

Squat: 120 for ten (Knee struggling so been around 90 kg... But did one set of this other week, so things are looking up)

Bench: 60kg x ten

Can tell my training been slipping of late!! But here you goo :fear:

View attachment 3955
View attachment 3956


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good on ya renshaw for posting the pics matey you could have smiled tho lol legs chest shoulders all coming on bud let the battle commence


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

So could of you  Chest was over trained before learning training properly i.e. the kid that only trained chest so back off on it to much.. now its lagging! as well it wasn't trained it was just pumped up through damage!! haha

Anyways, Its on Lozza!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Should shave friggin legs, looks like wearing tights!


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

You still need people for this Cal? What's it gonna cost me/ what equipment will I need?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i shaved me pins last nite 

if you fancy it dave your in..

wont cost you fcuk all morte than what you spend now as your on team rocky..

quality pics renshaw, prepare to kick ass!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Dave it's gonna cost you a fortune to beat #team drago... Full body implants


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

BJ1938 said:


> Dave it's gonna cost you a fortune to beat #team drago... Full body implants


Ben, we are not worried you have three coaches... So do we, Cal, Sweat and Aggression.. And that is all it will cost of, Blood, Sweat and paiiin!


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

Lol, OK Cal I'm in. Sorry team drago, that means you've lost.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Not even warmed up yet man get them photos up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

quiet 'in ere'...


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

How about some rocky for brocky?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah well i`m waiting for all pics to go up for a start, and everyone actually checking in once a day.

dudes i want to have a telephone chat with all of you, ie dave, ren and jakal as flint and mark are local.

i wont be telling you to train 2x a week, but i wll be heavily modfying whatever youre doing currently in an attempt to make it work.

i will be expecting everyone to implement cardio.

no excuses, if you gotta fit it in at 6 am thats what gonna happen i`m afraid...

bottom line i want the equivalent to 3x1 hour walks a week with a distance of 4 miles covered including hills if possible..

dependent on job and life theres no reason why you cant do 5 cardio days with total rest days after squats and deads.

that`ll mean you`ll need to do SOME cardio on your training day, i`m aiming for half the usual time.

i walk the dogs 2x a day for 30 mins every day 7 days a week, pretty much 365 days a year, i work till 9, see the missus for an hour or 2 if i`m lucky, then i have to walk the dogs about 12, i dont want to, but it has to be done.

i will go thru your food on the phone with you and you can post up what we come up with. (it`ll take about 5 mins :wink: )

my only recomendations for supps are the use of a protein powder.. kre alk (krevolution) if you like it and some bulbine natelensis.

bulbine use has helped me keep all my gains from my last t bullet cycle and continue to gain some muscle.

my diet is good but imo only adequate and i feel heavily that my gains have come from my style of training, which i deem to be recovery orientated.

my ethos is IF you can get into the position where you can lift big weights safely and with good form you will be big.

if you increase your cals slowly as you increase your weights you will lean bulk and not get too fat.

if you increase your cals before you increase weights you will get fat and claim great muscle gains according to the scales..

my size is limited only by the weights i can lift, as i lift more my appetite will increase naturally.

for me my back limits the length of my training cycles, but its getting there.

tortoise and the hare dudes..

if i can get you all on a 4-5 month cycle where you add weight to the bar every week and not plateau on your biggie lifts, we`l be in business.

for that to happen you will have to be lifting as if your life depends on it, with great form, 101% adrenaline and aggression and again total control..

after 1 set it `ll be as if youve run a 100m on your breathing..

looking forward to sunday mark..

jakal, ren, dave click on my banner and look on my contact page, i`m free most evenings after 9, day off saturday.. dont call in the morning. (ever)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

View attachment 3975


this is phil 3months training with 3 weeks off in the middle for xmas

link to my vids

http://www.youtube.com/my_videos?feature=mhee

plenty of form vids and a stretching one.


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

hey cal, wont be able to call you tonight but will try tomorrow if that's okay im up at stupid o'clock every morning so have to go to bed at a similar time.

also that YouTube link doesn't work, think you linked it to your personal page which only you can view 

ill get some pics up asap. Do you want measurements as well? ie chest, hips, upper arms etc


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

looking forward to sunday mate, with maybe a tinge of nerves


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ahhh yeah i guess it is a personal page dave..

i spose if you click on one of my vids you can see them all anyway..

no probs we`ll catch up.. saturday afternoons probly a good time.

yeah basic measurements bud, i wont be needing any ratios lol :becky:

mark it`ll be fine bud, i`ll stick half a tub of vaseline over the lens 

i`m very confident about how we gonna go about this, i simply need to provide the key, the missing piece if you will, to each of your puzzles.

jakal matey, you my fine KFC loving friend are my challenge.

if i can fix you my reputation is sealed.

however even if it takes a lobotomy to stop you overthinking, if you give up enuff control i can work magic on you dude..

if i can get some initial results for you, you will be enthused.

mate if you do as i ask, without adding to it, tweaking anything and just do the basics consistently, i will get you the bod you crave or at least the solid foundation you`d like.

its time to stop worrying about max bf loss and max muscle gains, its time to do your cardio beit walking,wnaking or wii fit zumba in your pants in the privacy of your bedroom lol

do your training and not worry about the hypothetiCALs and you will grow.

i am offering you all the opportunity to realise precisely how little you need to do to get all your factors right to grow like youve not grown before.

once youre diets are set thats it, all the focus is on getting an extra kg on the bar, making sure you get a good nites sleep.

brawn has 1 chapter on diet, no ones standing on stage, keep it simple dudes..


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

rock and roll, bring on the vaseline


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lesson 1.

a diet must be acheivable and built on foods the guinea pigs at the very least dont hate 

my diet is built around 3 blended oaty, nana, pro shakes with some extras in.

thats 3 meals sorted and taking 2 mins too prepare and consume.

nuts n milk will be another meal. (totally portable and can be eaten anytime.

a meat salad sarnie.

other options will be egg on toast, tuna and a piece of fruit, omlettes, stir fries, chilli n rice etc.

the key is portion sizes.

if you skip a meal, you will make bad food decisions later in the day.

if you fancy crisps its cos you`ve missed some fat soemwhere or gone too low carb, carbs will be apparent in every meal.

you will eat enuff to sate you so you dont crave, and just enuff to give you energy.

my whole ethos is to train and teach then "every man".

ive seen alot over the years on here and ive seen a fair bit from training people in the real world.. not everything of course, but enuff to be able to take a step back and look at the big picture and predict problems before they arise or they even dawn on you.

that is where and why alot of what i spout is misconstrued.

team drago are gonna be gutted on saturday nites when youre all tucking into your treat curries


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

mark_star said:


> rock and roll, bring on the vaseline


i have loads of lube, no worries


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i have loads of lube, no worries


Are you still training at nice TS girl then he he And you stole my diet use pvssys. Pmsl lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

not at the mo meeky, she was going to he tho..

he`s on his test now tho so you never know..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm up for being in team rocky if theirs room?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yes matey..

now we just gotta wait for BJ to swap teams lol as i have the missing piece to his puzzle


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd still win if it was just me and Meeky.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dream On Bens just getting used to his precision diet and the fact hes gotta eat a grapefruit, we got the science brawn and the lifting techniques to see us through to the finish line xx


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

my warriors have testicles like grapefruit!

and i`m sure all the help ive given you on your squats will help no end 

but ive seen no vids on here from ANYONE that shows them lifting as hard as they can.

i think i can improve most peoples lifts.

i showed flint in 3 weeks, i`m gonna show mark in 1 workout on sunday.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

team rocky is getting half the thread views 

n most of them are probly from team drago lol...

i shall be putting some *inspirational piccies of moi* up at the weekend to show you what can be achieved sticking to the basics.

(and also for the now defunct bullet comp, just incase meeky puts some up at the last minute and claims victory..)

presumably you will have some good pics to put up here too brocky 

i think the captains should be in this too, leading by example..


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> team rocky is getting half the thread views n most of them are probly from team drago lol...i shall be putting some *inspirational piccies of moi* up at the weekend to show you what can be achieved sticking to the basics.(and also for the now defunct bullet comp, just incase meeky puts some up at the last minute and claims victory..)presumably you will have some good pics to put up here too brocky i think the captains should be in this too, leading by example..


How the foock did you know I was think about that My plan is gone. That as funny as hell dude


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Suppose I better put some full body pics up to..

Will need to get some vids up to but need to learn how to

do it can't do it wi my phone and that's the only internet I've got

Maybe tapatalk has a way of doing it?


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Just upload them to YouTube from your phone brocky then you can embed it in a post from there. I done that before so cal could rip my deadlift form to shreds


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> yes matey..
> 
> now we just gotta wait for BJ to swap teams lol as i have the missing piece to his puzzle


Intrigued..... Is there a transfer window? I can be bought with cider


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Anyway cal, I'm useless to you... Squatting hurts my shoulders


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Lol prostitutes for me and meeky please


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Theres still seems to be a lack of full length photos of your warriors! their not shy are they?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll bang a couple up the moro..x


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i did deconstruct your deadlift form well i thought..

you were pretty much my first... 

partials are you friend dude..

all pics will be up in time fingers crossed..


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

hope you dont mind me using older pics, im pretty much the same as i was here anyways (damn it)


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Took these this morning

View attachment 3982


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Hard to take pics of your back ain't it bud.

Try setting a timer on your phone and doing it


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Well hard mate!..had the wee man nipping at my heels

You can just see him between my legs!

I'll try again later.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

How old is he Brocky? I got my 5 year old to take my back pic (the wife says im sad) !

Looking good though, bf% loos very low !


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> lol i did deconstruct your deadlift form well i thought..
> 
> you were pretty much my first...


Everyone deconstructed my deadlift lol always welcome good advise with open arms mate, dave looks angry but im loving the avi


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good back shot tho brock looking good if you took the photo later closer to the side it would spell rock on your back good advert for the team lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

RRRRRRespec! dudes..

it takes real balls to do warts and all full length piccies with none of the worst bits cropped out!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

BJ1938 said:


> How old is he Brocky? I got my 5 year old to take my back pic (the wife says im sad) !
> 
> Looking good though, bf% loos very low !


Lol he's only 16months to young to be my personal photographer yet!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Slightly better back shots

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking good mate !


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Brooky did you manage to train him to take photos  haha! Respect to you and dave for the photo's!

Been a busy week cal, working 7 days pfft. On night's tonight straight through to 1pm tomorrow...

Anyhow, will make contact with you tomorrow night...?? I'm assuming will just be a quick one. Or feel free to just tell me what to train when followed by, what to eat!! haha

From what I've read of your idea's i don't have a problem with any of them! 

I've have read every post on here, just not had time to fully reply as only had chance to read email notification whilst on bog.. and last night was first time seen gf that i live with since frigging sunday!!

Just so you know I'm fully on board, even though not been replying to much lads!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

How many tries did that take mate ?

It took me fcuking ages to get a good back pic up the other day lol


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

lozza said:


> Everyone deconstructed my deadlift lol always welcome good advise with open arms mate, dave looks angry but im loving the avi


lol, if you looked like me, you'd look pissed too 

seriously tho, was seriously pissed off when i took these pics, if you look closely you can see im holding a remote for my camera in my hand. Kept pressing it and it kept not working. think this was the last lot of photos i took.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

lol , dave just wanted to point out that the avi should be the other way around ie rocky getting a smack =-0


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Took 3pics mate that is the first and third pic that I put up, used the timer

The second pic was a bj special full back of the biceps pic never bothered putting that up tho I didn't wanna show him up..lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good v shape going on buddy


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Brockyboy said:


> Took 3pics mate that is the first and third pic that I put up, used the timer
> 
> The second pic was a bj special full back of the biceps pic never bothered putting that up tho I didn't wanna show him up..lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Haha c'mon treat us


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry mate deleted it.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

In that case I don't believe you put me to shame


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

here we go..


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Who is actually left on the team. Dave C appears to be banned? Jakal apparently is nowhere to be seen

Cal

Brocky

Mark

Renshaw

and possibly Jordan?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

flint also i thought


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

View attachment 4023
View attachment 4024
View attachment 4022


my matey james took some as well..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i spoke to dave yesterday, must be a glitch.. he`s not banned.. is he?

yup

Cal

mark

flint

renshaw

brock

jordan wont be on team rocky i`m afraid, even after much begging lol..

he has offered his services tho so if you have any ideas tom..


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'll look through the list of banned members but I have no idea about it if he is.

My ever expanding team  You might as well just get that gold thong out now mate.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ahhh you read that bit then..


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

What happened with jakal always thought the only thing he needed was some consistent guidance, exactly what he would've got in this comp.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

my full metal jacket videos mightve scared him off


----------



## yetanotherdave (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey, this is Dave_c, Dorsey banned me by accident but unfortunately can't seem to unban me. I'll use this account till its fixed.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

lol where is dorsey these days anyway? A few other regulars seem to be missing have I missed something since I've been away?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

He's having time out for a little bit mate spending it with the family


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Well had a chat wit Cal tonight for first time, very nice guy to talk to. Anyways, he said will right up latter what we spoke about 

Just an update as nothing much happening in this thread today!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Here are the pics

View attachment 4043
View attachment 4044
View attachment 4045
View attachment 4046
View attachment 4047


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

last 2 pics

View attachment 4048
View attachment 4049


my intention is to do a 3 day PPL split over around 8 days, been struggling with recovery lately and not been able to progress as i want on deads

going to have a mix of cardio, to stop possible boredom

tonight was 20mins rowing and 20mins HIIT bike, will be doing 30mins walking in mornings on non training days and just 20 mins HIIT post workout


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good on you mate well done your legs are huge and no wonder the weights you push with em


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks mate, shame my belly is huge as well tho


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

cardio mate thats all and diet cal will on yer case now to show them muscles off


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol firstly its not up to me to do all the posting on this thread..

feel free to dive in team rocky..

i`d like to see a bench squat and dead vid if poss renshaw, brocky and dave c.

mark could you post your full routine up bud.

RRRespec for the piccies..

will talk to renshaw and dave about training next chat 

brocky we`ll have to have a catch up bud, i have some ideas i hope, i did 10 years of nites bud..

my basic diet is.

3 shakes comprising of.

50g of oats ground.

1 weiner sized nana.

300ml soya milk

100ml hemp milk

1 teaspoon peanut butter (organic or not at all)

shot of pro powder.

(either whey conc from bulk supps direct (its the best bulk powder ive come across) or extremes stuff, its all ive ever used and if price is a prob do the former if it doesnt upset your guts.i now use the latter and ever since havent had horrendous spots on my legs or dodgy guts..)

now then, thats the starting point of my shakes.

if i was cutting i`d remove a teaspoon of oats each shake till i started losing.

obviously you`d use less nana before you cut out oats completey.

or trim peanut butter..

to bulk (brocky) add 1 teaspoon each shake till you SLOWLY start gaining, when it gets too oaty increase nana and then a bit more peanut butter.. dependent on taste, althoi i try n keep proportions the same as much as i can.

i dont want you whacking your cals up i want them added slowly as you do your weights.

i`m presuming you do enuff cardio already from biking..

cardio will keep a bulk lean and shouldnt hinder muscle to any *noticeable* degree for you.

the benefits will outweigh any negs basically.

the rest of you dudes i want to embrace walking or another form of low impact cardio.

if you need to do cardio post training cos of time restraints and you want to do HIIT thats fine.

i walk the dogs 2x a day for 30 mins FAST.

equal that and you`ll be fine.

do it however you wish.

a 45 minute walk would be fine.. do what you can, just dont have the attitude fcuk it ive done 3 cardios im done..

some weeks will be better than others, thats life..

but the more you prioritise the more you`ll do it..

clients on a 2x a week training routine in an ideal world would have total rest days after a training day.

they would do a form of cardio on every other day.

half the amount on the morning of a training day.

those on 3x a week could still guilt free have total rest days after deads and squat days..

however, trained or not i walk the dogs 2x a day and its only slow when i have lil daisy with me (fecking hates walkig and drags her ass.. really sucks the life out of a good walk lol..)

if you choose to swim or cycle or whatever...its all good, dont over think it just do it.

fcuk what the best time of day is.. do it.

fcuk whether its pre breakky fasted cardio or not, you aint gonna notice the difference.. just do it consistently, week in week out...

if you can set yourself up for a month and eat clean and get some good habbits going the odd bad meal out of 42 isnt gonna jkill progress..

if it does sommats way wrong.

right then last 3 meals.

meat sarnie (salad n whatever to make it palatable, common snse dudes, no mayo or 1000 island dressing, low fat salad creme..)

bread of your choice i do eat white sometimes cos i get sick of bread but brown granary or sommat seedy if poss as i think my last loaf had a bit more protein in it form the soya..

if you can get around 25-30g in that sarnie cool.

if you cant top up meal with a pint of semi skimmed milk.

if i was dieting down i`d probly use water tho.

an example meal i class as tea or meal 5 is lentil soup stacked out with chicken to reach 25-30g.

lentil soups a brilliant choise as is bean soups and mushy peas.. my super foods lol..

i often have just steak and mushy peas ideal for cutting and with a bit of sweetcorn if i`m trying to gain.

all about common sense dudes.

protein portion, energy portion, n fibrous veggies if youre a health freak n at least for a few meals i think about fat content.. but thats taken care of in shakes really..

if you limit or increase the energy portion ie the starchy carbs you cut or bulk.

i`d keep meals for now the same and rely on using your shakes to cut or bulk..

far simpler..

i want you eating some carbs in every meal.

last thing at nite is skimmed milk and almonds or any other natural nut.

i sue the blanket figure of 25-30g of protein for a guide on solid meals cos stripped right back we dotn vary that much in muscle but i will talk to you all individualize again for fine tuning..

currently i think dave c for example is eating less than renshaw and not really losing (i know youve just restartyed dude) but i reckon youre undereatign somehow and slowing your metabolism down..

plus if dave and mark are on Rens cals and doing theyre bit they should be losing weight..

i want to work on Rens body comp so altho i expect some weight loss i dont expect much.

i mentioned tuna and an apple for snack meals didnt i guys, slip it when 2x a day if you can, i`m giving you all option shere..

egg on toast is another fave of mine, 2 scrambled on 2 toast with milk (optional shot of protein..)

right dudes, ie mark ren and dave if you can write me down your diets from what ive just written and what we chatted about so it comes from you and you understand it i`ll tweak if neccessary..

brocky stick yours up too or wait till we chat bud..

i`ll see flint soon..

right.. whatve i missed???

(damn! thats was a loooong mofo..)


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Team Drago

Please willfully ignore

'if you choose to swim or cycle or whatever...its all good, dont over think it just do it. fcuk what the best time of day is.. do it.

fcuk whether its pre breakky fasted cardio or not, you aint gonna notice the difference.. just do it consistently, week in week out...

if you can set yourself up for a month and eat clean and get some good habbits going the odd bad meal out of 42 isnt gonna jkill progress..'

Yours Sincerely

Pol Pot


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Very good read!!

Will come up with something in next few days based on what you've said.. so I'm assuming we are not meant to add in flex oil, omega 3, toe nail clipping and an old sock in to our diet???

Wait, Where on the other team..!

Only issue i have is, pretty low on money to end of month.. So protein i have fors shakes needs to last me, then I'll buy plenty more 

Already got an espresso machine just need Aspirin (from previous post)

Next issue is this, Main meal of the day #5, Currently I'd say its around 30 - 40% of intake for day? (odd times more) Should i drop carbs on other meal's so this measures up? or alter it.

I'm also guessing mate, if the gf cooks something **** for tea.. i.e. bangers and mash or a stir fry without meat... I should just back it up with milk XD

Its rare she cooks and shes not confident at doing it, so no chance i can actually shot her down or i'll be main person cooking for ever!

Anyway's there no excuses just things that need to be taking in to consideration as this is obviously a hobby and cannot have negative effect on other things obviously always within reason 

As for cardio, i think i'll go with longer walk to work it takes 20 mins at fast pass as it is anyways! Same distance's to gym.

Might also add in 12 mins (2km) run after workout.. with my body type when i did this in past i lost weight... to the degree i stopped gaining muscle.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Will also add, just for information:

I'm currently using tibibus. ran out of reload after two weeks of finishing bullets so just started with a pot of them i had, probably do something similar to reload?? (guessing this where i get shot down because they stimulate a different glad or what ever) LOL

I used Creatine Mono ... Tried Kre, Didn't notice a difference nor do i get any of bloating side effects of mono, so no need to change from mono  (take about a tea spoon full in morning)

take a mulit vit to, no I'd if it does anything part from turn my pee glow in the dark yellow..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

renshaw said:


> Very good read!!
> 
> Will come up with something in next few days based on what you've said.. so I'm assuming we are not meant to add in flex oil, omega 3, toe nail clipping and an old sock in to our diet???
> 
> ...


if it helps i have a 10% discount code for BSD i can get you 5kg for oohhh bout 45 quid ish.

i`d go bulkpowders if not, my protein has sold out with its flashy bags and tv advertising..

i dont think all bulk powders are the same.

i will also say since ive used pro 6 ive not had 1 single boil like spot ont he backs of my legs which ive finally realsied is down to a cheap powder.

however altho these days BSD does upset my tum, it upsets it less than others..

alter your meal dude..

i do put flax seed powder in my shakes..

i did shakes this week with 2 scoops of pro 6, 25g of oats, 2 massive 2 spoons of pea nut butter, heaped teaspoon of flax, small nana, soy/hemp milk for fewer carbs and it filled me up better than the extra oats (i`m using more than half a mug at the mo as trying to slowly bulk time to increase nana size soon)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

renshaw said:


> Will also add, just for information:
> 
> I'm currently using tibibus. ran out of reload after two weeks of finishing bullets so just started with a pot of them i had, probably do something similar to reload?? (guessing this where i get shot down because they stimulate a different glad or what ever) LOL
> 
> ...


i dont rate OTC test boosters much tbh, trib does nothing for me, howver i`m a massive bulbine fan-the main ingrediant in reload.

if your skint and wanted to use it as a standalone product (i kept all my gains from my bullet cycle and gained slightly using it imo)

i also can get it cheap.

tenner for 20 days worth rather than 30 for 20 days worth (its on BSD site if you wanna read about it)

what can i say i got emailed by a south african bulbine farmer lol..

you know how it is..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

oh brocky if its ok with you and your still on nites to consider 2x a week training, youre the only chap i`m gonna ask too..

your choice tho bud.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> oh brocky if its ok with you and your still on nites to consider 2x a week training, youre the only chap i`m gonna ask too..
> 
> your choice tho bud.


Yep that's cool wi me I pretty much only train 2x a week these days anyway

Monday and Friday mostly.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

This is roughly my training for the next few weeks, 3 day split over 8 days. 2 or 3 days/wk cardio will be 30-45min walking in morning and rowing/HIIT bike in evening.

*Session 1*

Squats

Toe press

Leg press

Cardio 20-30mins

*Session 2*

Shoulder press

Bench press

Dips

Tricep press or CGBP

Cardio 20mins HIIT

*Session 3*

Deads/SLDL

Pulldown

BOR

Shrugs or Bicep Curl

Cardio 20mins HIIT

Rough diet

7.00am Protein shake, banana, fish oil

9.00am 80-100g oats, chia seeds

11.00am banana, spoonful of peanut butter

1.00pm wrap with chicken/tuna, broccoli

3.30pm wrap with chicken/tuna, broccoli

5.00pm banana, nuts

8.00pm chili or chicken with baked potato, veg

10.00pm oat/rice milk, nuts


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I couldn't do that diet that's heavily based on shakes and bananas

Wheres the whole foods and meals?


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm with Jordan on that one, I wouldn't be able to stick to that. What about eggs, its nearly the first thing I put in when thinking about a new diet. Very cheap and a great source of good quality protein/ fats. If you can stick to it then fair play.

To be fair though, I've seen a lot worse.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well J you dont need to, you aint init lol..

i`ll correct that later mark.. altho i had hoped you`d correct it slightly more based on sundays chat..

youre getting bits wrong..

al ive suggested eggs and i`m sure they`ll get included on occasion.

i`m not an egg or chicken fan and so far it hasnt come up with peoples food choices..


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I know I'm not init but that's not really a bodybuilding diet bud ?

It's 80 % liquid?

You will probably get your calories needed from it but not the nutrients and you also won't get the full or satisfied feeling of a meal which will lead to picking in between meals and snacking in my opinion?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

there's only one shake there J and some milk at night, that's not 80% liquid


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

mark_star said:


> there's only one shake there J and some milk at night, that's not 80% liquid


I'm on about cals original posted diet


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Plenty of delicious food over at #DragoHQ jordan, get involved


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

ok per your request here is what im planning for food, iv tweaked what you said a bit so i hope this is ok, le me know if not:

5-6am - porridge with skimmed milk, 50g raisins and pinch of salt and a protein shake

9am - tin of tuna, piece of fruit, 1/2 pint of skimmed milk (should i add a tsp of peanut butter?)

12pm - chicken salad or egg salad sandwich, 1/2 pint of skimmed milk (am i allowed low fat butter?)

3pm - tin of tuna, piece of fruit, 1/2 pint of skimmed milk (should i add a tsp of peanut butter?)

6-7pm - evening mean 100g chicken, turkey, lean beef mince or steak, 100g (rice, potato, pasta or sweet potato), loads of veg,

8pm - 50g almonds, 1/2 pint of skimmed milk

also banana pre-workout and protein shake post workout.

will also be taking multi-vits, fish oil and magnesium.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

OK I've rewound this to perhaps the start of an acceptable bodybuilding discussion

Plus, you know I want the post counter at Team Drago to be higher


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

damn i was just reading that


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

You should be too busy eating garlic mate


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

To sum up, I posted a picture with an umbrella and then Jordan got told to **** off  It was highly readworthy


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

And i take it my sugestions on diet where not worth keeping?


----------



## sdflkj (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi. Jim here (or the easy to remember sdflkj) - new to the forum, introduced myself yesterday. Basically had several stints of hitting the gym, 1st was a shiny flop not knowing anything and generally getting nowhere, 2nd was with the Cal before I got married last year, and I'm starting up again now that I don't have a defined deadline 

So, I've read the Drago vs Rocky - an interesting fight! I'd like to join in and plump for the Team Rocky, if that's cool. I have to admit, at this time in my life, there's noooo chance I could stick to anything so Drago-rigid - I currently live in a b&b (I have declined the daily Full English!) and don't have control over some of my meals (not at all a bad thing, just means I can't always orientate it the right way).

I'll post up some pics later in the week, I'll ask wifey - she's pretty nifty with the cam, although even her skills won't enhance my skinny arms & legs or hide the belly.

My Current diet is (not great)

Breakfast:

Muesli with yogurt and a protein shake

Throughout the day:

2 slices of malt loaf

a protein shake

2 bread rolls (granary or sunflower seed) with either ham & cheese, chicken or pork

a tub of nuts (er... 7cm x 5cm x 5cm size tub)

a banana (most of the time)

an apple (about half the time)

Main meal

(Um, this changes a lot, and is the one I'm not in control of)

Evening: if I'm hungry I'll have a shake or peanut butter sandwich.

Once we move into our own pad, I can enhance the above...

Workout wise, I've only started 3 sessions, so nothing really to report yet. Except that I ache like a bi-atch, although never really suffered from DOMs before and suspect that might go away the more I get into it.

My aims are to get rid of belly and generally bulk up. This time, over the last time with Cal, I have a pretty good sleep pattern and cycle 8 miles a day/5 days a week. I'm pretty sure that my lack of rest and lack of cardio resulted in less gains that I should have got.

That about it really - looking forward to be on the winning side  Do we get medals too?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome to the game, you have definitely chosen the correct team. I'm struggling with parky's anal supplements after day 2 

Still not cheated yet though which is good for me


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

This is my diet as I stands

Oatabix and toast

Meat and pots (I'm on nifhtshift so it's a family dinner

Mince pasta chopped tomatoes and sauce

Noodles and extreme mass

Mince pasta chopped tomatoes and sauce

Oatabix

Then

Bed.

Will start supplementing in 3x shakes with oats and a banana

One at breakfast

One before bed

The the at lunch

Post and pre workout I 3 scoop extreme whey and water.

And 3 squirt of fury.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> This is my diet as I stands
> 
> Oatabix and toast
> 
> ...


The only thing i ca say is i'd like to see more potatoe and wholegrain rice and less paster. otherwis a good diet. Only a sugestion brocky.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m not here asking for advice.

the dudes on my team are happy with what i`m asking of them, and it coincided heavily with alot of what they were doing.

tom did you say my shakes had a lot of cals in them? 

i usually suggest 2 shakes and i`m not sure too many people are actually doing many of them.

but that just goes to show how much i actually do try and eat.

its easier to drink cals than eat them, end of.

unless someone understands what eating is like for me renshaw i`m guessing and brocky, input isnt required.

i dont come on here to do this after do it at work all day for a load of grief and explanations.

ive explained why and how i eat for the past 6 years and i`m aware of how others eat cos of all the diet threads.

presumably team rocky members rate my physique enuff to risk my diet.

ive given suggestions and everyone can tweak away after a final tweak if i`m given the chance thats it, diets done, its in place and cardio training and rest are the focus.

its just a case of getting proportions right and once common sense is applied thats not usually a problem.

i`m doing this prove this is all thats required to make progress..

you didnt hit a nerve jordan, you actually figured out why i`m doing this.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

On the onset of cardio i think I hit the planned amount of walking to day.. and probably do most days just never thought about it.

1.1 mile to work each way, just used google map to see how far walked with service user to day 2.2 miles so overall walked 4.4 miles.

In 2 x twenty mins fast pass and one 2.2 mile average pass walk around a hour.

But as i said i'll also add more in as i discussed on phone 

So i think my main issue is diet and intake of fat.. So the shakes for meals should make a good impact on sorting this out!! XD

Cal, Will struggle with getting video as train alone and not used to asking others at gym for help even for a spotter.. I'm more tunnel vision in and out!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

roadrunner1 said:


> The only thing i ca say is i'd like to see more potatoe and wholegrain rice and less paster. otherwis a good diet. Only a sugestion brocky.


yeah brocky was gonna eat more spuds, n i`d go rice over pasta too, basmati tho, tastier but with a similar GI.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

renshaw said:


> On the onset of cardio i think I hit the planned amount of walking to day.. and probably do most days just never thought about it.
> 
> 1.1 mile to work each way, just used google map to see how far walked with service user to day 2.2 miles so overall walked 4.4 miles.
> 
> ...


you can lift more than me dude on deads i mus see your form

stick a camera on anearby machine.

i`ll want to know everything about your training, more phone calls..

typing isnt as clear or comprehnsive..

good stuff on walking..

fat is good for you but i see you updates on FB and pics of your meals..


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> you can lift more than me dude on deads i mus see your form
> 
> stick a camera on anearby machine.
> 
> ...


Really?? More then you.. I'm sure i used to see figures pushing 220??

mines 120 for reps maxed 150 once.. but head now tells me before i try to add more to bar.. mate thats heavy and locks up... I'm guessing that is a training issue you've met before!

Will defiantly try my best with videos, see if can get gf to come one friday (she can get in free without membership)

Anyways, Will talk at weekend matey, hopefully colds gone by then, so ready to train again (See journal) ! 

That meal was a on of was same night connect to the sore throat post you commented on! It wasn't multiple nights, a one off where we had enough money to do something together first time in almost a month, since my birthday. haha


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i lift from pins set just under the knee dude.

tbh i dont know what i can do from the floor..

marks squats were good, some slight adjustments and the recommendation to sldl rather than dead from the floor.

which he took on board 

if your back aches more than it should shorten the range, increase weight to compensate and as you`ll be in a stronger position at the bottom of ROM it`ll save your back, my priority is work body parts efficiently thoroughly and safely, max results from max ROM are of no interest unless proven to be absolutely safe on a long term basis.

the toss can be argued over ROM but ive got genetically sh1t legs and theyre not now, they got loads of work to do still, but thats time and poundage, which will if i can stay injury free.. happen..

if you dont have an appetite, training hard will give you one or increase it as much as your gonna.. its difficult to force extra food down if training isnt intense enuff.

Jim has experienced better than anyone ive trained the intensity that can produced then increased week upon week from hard deads..

without putting words in his mouth i reckon i taught him how to lift out of his skin in the penultimate weeks of a training cycle..

lol and over to jim..


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

yeah mine are from floor.. there is two sorts of 25kg to one is about 3 inch higher then the other normally use the lower ones.

my squatting form isn't great this got pointed out by a personal trainer, so i lowered to the weight and they said it wasn't bad... so worked up from there.

Must of been bad at the time for a guy that chargers 30 quid a hour.. (Stupid fitness first bills) to randomly say it was wrong haha.

Never had real bad backache aches after training back.. i.e. nothing more then muscle pain that went in 3-4 days. Never tried partials but always thought if not had issue with full deads i should stick with them?

Whats your thoughts on this matey?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

let me see you form bud.

i saw als from the floor deads and recommended without hesitation to either increase flexibilty or do partials.

mark is flexible enuff and has a back like a barn door, but he still was in more discomfort than he shouldve been even tho he`d trained 2 days before..

think long term 20 years long term..

but we`ll see dude..

i am getting good at using terminology that real people understand.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Will back cal up there, he reconended a few things from my video and with the changes I made I've never had any pain after a heavy deadlift sesh. I used to have a dull pain in the base of my back the day after. Infact tbh I don't think I was actually doing anything correct, but he's probably saved me from problems later on.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks bud, all i ever try and do is help from what ive learnt..

i wasted so many years...

youth is wasted on the young...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

View attachment 4059


quick easy meal..

i had a jam sarnie just before cos i`d just gone for a walk and walk gagging for carbs, bean soup/lentil releases sloooow..

with bread the meal probs cost £1.50?

no bread for the big guys tho lol not this meal.. altho 1 slice would still only put it at 50g of carbs for a meal and about 39g of protein altho you could use less chicken or less soup or abit less of each.. (i used half a pack)

you will be experimenting intelligently with what works, not blindly seeking "what works for you"

fcuk that phrase is irritating..

when you find out what works for pretty much everyone, you can then tailor it to what works for you with intelligence.

i learned alot from my low carb high carb recent disaster, dont fail and not learn something from it.

my basic diet is a starting point, diets evolve as clients can up theyre game.. :wink:

little steps for my delicate blooms...


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I have no problem adding in more rice instead of pasta

And spuds..

I tend to cook for 2days at a time so it's

500g mince

2 tins tomatoes

2 jars sauce

4 hand fulls of pasta

All in a big pan then into 4tubs


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

This competition is undoubtedly the best thread on here for some time.

Good work lads on both teams.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i`m not here asking for advice.
> 
> the dudes on my team are happy with what i`m asking of them, and it coincided heavily with alot of what they were doing.
> 
> ...


I still don't know why your doing it?

It just gets to me that people have egos and aren't willing to take any advice or even accept criticism but can dish it out


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

cal im having difficulty eating everything on that food plan you gave me, can i replace one or possibly both of the tuna and fruit meals with protein shake and fruit?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yes bud..

adpat and overcome..

tweak intellgiently and just replace like for like..

ive only given suggestions each chat we have we`ll check its all ok..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m not fussed if 6 meals comes from shakes if its neccessary and sometimes it is..

c` est la vie..

clean moderate carbs is the key..

and the dreaded C word...

cardio ie an activity you dont mind do, beit zumba ing in your pants int he living room on a wii fit, 3 hour sex sessions or a swim..


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

3 hours in your dreams guys


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

3 minutes is good going!! lol


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry cal, another question. I'm running low on protein powder and need to get some more, which should i get, isolate? blend? if you can recommend a specific one I'll be sure to get it. Also while I'm ordering the protein should i get anything else? BCAAs, creatine etc.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

are you using extreme powders or a bulk powder mate?


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

iv been using CNP Whey protein so far, but totally open to change.

This one

CNP Whey Protein (4.25 kg)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

jordan0689 said:


> I still don't know why your doing it?
> 
> It just gets to me that people have egos and aren't willing to take any advice or even accept criticism but can dish it out


and it gets to me when people dogg my posts.

i`m doing this to prove you dont need to eat like team drago to succeed.

i will explain things in my own time and in my own way and if thats not good enuff for you please stay out of this thread.

in fact ive been explaining all this for 5 years and i`m sick to death of people picking and choosing which bits they want to listen to or twist to suit theyre own purposes.

ive had my clients post on here and show you what results i can get and at the time everyone was dead impressed..

mark is my first ever client and he`s happy to use my advice still, flints trained with me and altho he`s been quiet has met me and respects my advice.

jim is a long standing client and now mate, he`s happy with my shizzle.

seriously jordan i have nothing more to say on the subject.

*dave, ren, brocky if any of you could ring me saturday afternoon we can talk training.*


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dave_c said:


> iv been using CNP Whey protein so far, but totally open to change.
> 
> This one
> 
> CNP Whey Protein (4.25 kg)


thats fine good brand..


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> thats fine good brand..


thanks will chat saturday, let me know what time you want me to call.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

any time after 12


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

ok bud will do.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

[video=youtube;r8IuV2Z7A5w]






6x75kg first of 3 sets and a kinda pb for 3x6.

if you notice i isolate my shoulders entirely and they dont come in to play at all.

shoulders back engages chest more efficiently.

super tight grip engages chest back and everything else youre trying to keep tight.

its all about creating tension toi aid your strength,

i`m not a natural presser and need all the little tricks i can to help me..

the more thoroughly you work the muscle the more likely you are to grow unless youre a lucky cnut..

plus you wont get injured from bouncing and dropping and no hyper extending elbows.

i want to do another squat vid and have you really trying to slow down the turn around on squats too..

the less impact and bounce the more likely you are to strengthen your back and stay injury free.

i`ll do a deads one too.

if you all pair sldl with squats the ROM wont be an issue cos just below the knees is all i want.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Fine with me.

Your ego is your enemy bud


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> [video=youtube;r8IuV2Z7A5w]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a noisy bugger


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nothing like a good grunt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m not fussed about noise however i want adrenaline flowing, if youre adrenaline isnt flowing your fingers arent twitchy, youre nothing but passionless and relying on focus.

i want to try and teach you how to find another gear while training, everyone gives 101% but of how much of youre current available potential???

its like kicking a ball when its already rolling, it goes further..

anyone who wants to understand my methods should read my journal, as "mushy" is always saying, ive already covered that one.

hope cardio`s being instigated boys and not being too much of a chore..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

THE UNIVERSAL PHONE HOLDER: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

View attachment 4082


£2.29

anyone with a timer is now sorted for pics..

works really well.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> [video=youtube;r8IuV2Z7A5w]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres a couple thing in there i'll need to implement


----------



## sdflkj (Jul 4, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> if you dont have an appetite, training hard will give you one or increase it as much as your gonna.. its difficult to force extra food down if training isnt intense enuff.
> 
> Jim has experienced better than anyone ive trained the intensity that can produced then increased week upon week from hard deads..
> 
> ...


Ahem...

Well, the stats should speak for themselves: These are the Deadlift stats (Singles) from September'10 to February'11. In almost every instance, aside from the double or single..er...singles, my working sets were consistantly 20kg under the singles KGs.

22-Sep: 8 x 150kg

1-Oct: 10 x 135kg

8-Oct: 10 x 147.5kg

12-Oct: 15 x145kg

15-Oct: 10 x 155kg

19-Oct: 11 x 127.5kg

22-Oct: 11x160kg

26-Oct: 18 x 162.5kg

--- Deads Break ---

5th Nov: 10 x 125kg

9th Nov: 10 x 160kg

23rd Nov: 10 x 162.5kg

30th Nov: 10 x 160kg

8th Dec: 10 x 162.5kg

12th Dec: 2 x 155kg, 1 x 165kg, 1 x 175kg, 1 x 180kg, 1 x 185kg

15th Dec: 1 x 180kg, 1 x 190kg

---

5th Jan: 10 x 165kg

12th Jan 10 x 167.5

27th Jan 2 x 175kg, 8 x 170kg,

2nd Feb: 10 x 172.5kg

13th Feb: 11 x 175kg

19th Feb: 1 x 175kg (attempted 195)

26th Feb: 1 x 220kg (partial), (attempted 200)

Can't really say any more than that, results speak for themselves...

Now to get myself back on track - eat more and better, and to get the 'grrrr' back :nod:

Pics will come (prob at the weekend), fortunately I'm still a few years under the age of "midlife" so the misses doesn't think I'm in crisis mode just yet - fortunate really, since she'll be making me protein packed granola bars :tongue10:

Oh, on a different note - and I think I know the answer - Museli for breakfast - girly?


----------



## sdflkj (Jul 4, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i`m not fussed about noise however i want adrenaline flowing, if youre adrenaline isnt flowing your fingers arent twitchy, youre nothing but passionless and relying on focus.
> 
> i want to try and teach you how to find another gear while training, everyone gives 101% but of how much of youre current available potential???


Well, my fingers (and hands and body generally) were twitching today, but not from the adrenaline, Unfortunately :frown: I'm thinking Simba from Lion King... at least he eventually became King of the Jungle


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

renshaw said:


> Theres a couple thing in there i'll need to implement


i`ll walk you thru some stuff that wasnt clear on bench, i was on auto n wouldve shown clear stages from unracking thu too lifting..

next time bud 1kg a week for 10 weeks and you`ll nail that 200kg (using my handles dudes)

jim i`m gonna have to introduce you to a portrait of controlled fury (thanks fleg)

chaps please tell jim what you think of muesli for breakfast


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dave_c said:


> You're a noisy bugger


dave watch it with the sound off i`d forgotten about noise..

i think you`ll be surprised how controlled i am given that i am roaring lol

thats kind of what i`m trying to instigate..

i want some emotion alot of people arent ready to lift till theyre flat on theyre back and unracking the bar, then they think, oh fcuk thats heavy isnt it..

thats the point of heavy warm ups too..

be ready to lift before you move towards or under the bar..

View attachment 4084


weight training is like making love to a beautiful woman lol...

its not done in silence so you dont wake the missus.... (or partner)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

View attachment 4085


arnies well known for blending his foods, he does it in nearly every film ive seen him in and always talks about how important breakfast is, ive always assumed its a secret reference to a breakfast of champions..

back in the day the blender was also referred to as a training partner..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

sdflkj said:


> Well, my fingers (and hands and body generally) were twitching today, but not from the adrenaline, Unfortunately :frown: I'm thinking Simba from Lion King... at least he eventually became King of the Jungle


the only thing you had twitching was your ass from thnking you were gonna be wearing dr.p`s used shorts 

i`m putting my thinking cap on bud..

my man james had some real sticking points until recently, but we`ve managed to smash them..

ironic that my funkiest client is my most aggressive these days lol "cmon you cnut" he goes..  really fcuking gee`s himself up these days..

true i`m throwng you in at the deep end cos you havent trained for a year (you lucky bugger) but as weights go up this isssue will become more and more apparent..

more on presses mainly but when we start hitting the dizzying heights with my trap bar again.. youre just gonna need that little extra bit of edge..

and said in a hollywood blockbuster voice...

i want to give you... THE EDGE

lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if you could all ring me between 12 and 2 tomoz thatd be great.

ie dave, ren and if poss brock ( be good to finally say hi dude)

dunno if flints in this, but mark and jim i`ll chat too soon..

i`m gonna recommend being more aggressive with cardio and within 1 month i`d like an hour of walking or the half hour higher intensity equivalent (swimming cycling rowing cross trainer, whatever) 3x aweek, with if possible somethin on a training day albiet afterwards or first thing int he morning so trainigs not affected and half the amount done (explained it all better previously..)


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> the only thing you had twitching was your ass from thnking you were gonna be wearing dr.p`s used shorts
> 
> i`m putting my thinking cap on bud..
> 
> ...


As Arnie says in pumping iron when loading barbell " Make it zound like a tousand pounds"


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

he also says something about weight training being like cummink and cummink 

[video=youtube;YsaMWNMwnmg]






master of the psyche out was arnie..

these are the curls no one so far has been able to do who`s visited and hold at the top except the D Man himself, james` fave young man, Downsey aka lol our very own Dorsey.

the idea is to work the biceps not stress the elbow joint :wink:

dont give a fcuk how big they are cos by digging your elbows into your sides and hauling up, in 20 years time your aint gonna be curling a *** let alone a bar without an elbow joint..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

*heres a list of WHOLE FOODS, all your grub is on the list.*

*whole foods describe the nutrient density not the way its eaten * :wink:

*The World's Healthiest Foods*127 foods that can serve as the basis of your Healthiest Way of Eating. Links to the articles about these foods can be found below.Of course, there are many other nutritious foods other than those that we have included on our list that we feel are wonderful, health-promoting foods; if there are other whole foods - such as fruits, vegetables, nuts/seeds, whole grains, etc - that you like, by all means enjoy them. Just because a food is not on our list doesn't mean that we don't think that it can be included in a diet geared towards the Healthiest Way of Eating as long as it is a whole, natural, nutrient-rich food.To find out why some of your favorite nutritious foods are not included in our list, read The Criteria Used to Select the World's Healthiest Foods.*Vegetables*



Asparagus


Avocados


Beets


Bell peppers


Broccoli


Brussels sprouts


Cabbage


Carrots


Cauliflower


Celery


Collard greens


Cucumbers


Eggplant


Fennel


Garlic


Green beans


Green peas


Kale


Leeks


Mushrooms, crimini


Mushrooms, shiitake


Mustard greens


Olives


Onions


Potatoes


Romaine lettuce


Sea vegetables


Spinach


Squash, summer


Squash, winter


Sweet potatoes


Swiss chard


Tomatoes


Turnip greens


Yams


*Seafood*



Cod


Halibut


Salmon


Sardines


Scallops


Shrimp


Tuna


*Fruits*



Apples


Apricots


Bananas


Blueberries


Cantaloupe


Cranberries


Figs


Grapefruit


Grapes


Kiwifruit


Lemon/Limes


Oranges


Papaya


Pears


Pineapple


Plums


Prunes


Raisins


Raspberries


Strawberries


Watermelon


*Eggs & Low-Fat Dairy*



Cheese, low-fat


Eggs


Milk, 2%, cow's


Milk, goat


Yogurt


*Beans & Legumes*



Black beans


Dried peas


Garbanzo beans (chickpeas)


Kidney beans


Lentils


Lima beans


Miso


Navy beans


Pinto beans


Soybeans


Tofu and Tempeh


*Poultry & Lean Meats*



Beef, lean organic


Chicken


Lamb


Turkey


Venison


*Nuts, Seeds & Oils*



Almonds


Cashews


Flaxseeds


Olive oil, extra virgin


Peanuts


Pumpkin seeds


Sesame seeds


Sunflower seeds


Walnuts


*Grains*



Barley


Brown rice


Buckwheat


Corn


Millet


Oats


Quinoa


Rye


Spelt


Whole wheat


*Spices & Herbs*



Basil


Black pepper


Cayenne pepper


Chili pepper, dried


Cilantro/Coriander seeds


Cinnamon, ground


Cloves


Cumin seeds


Dill


Ginger


Mustard seeds


Oregano


Parsley


Peppermint


Rosemary


Sage


Thyme


Turmeric


*Natural Sweeteners*



Blackstrap molasses


Honey


Maple syrup


*Other*



Green tea


Soy sauce


Water

​


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

congrats to big dave c on losing his first 10lbs.


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> congrats to big dave c on losing his first 10lbs.


lol, thanks


----------



## sdflkj (Jul 4, 2012)

View attachment 4128


View attachment 4129


View attachment 4130


As promised, the before pics - best I could do in a small space, on a dark day - and I didn't even suck in the belly - you are privileged  I've measured body bits, they're all in mm because that's what I use at work, but if you want me to convert it to old money for the older folk, I can do that :tongue:

My Rocky Stats:

Height: 1720mm

weight: 69.8kg

R Bicep: 281mm/312mm

L Bicep: 286mm/306mm

Waist: 864mm

Belly: 905mm

Thighs: L560mm R574mm

Calfs: L354mm R356mm

wrists: L164mm R 163mm

Wasn't so sure where to measure, so on the calfs, biceps, thighs and belly picked the 'fattest' bit, the waist where my jeans sit which is kinda below the belly, and the wrist (sure I read somewhere about wanting wrist measurements) between the bony sticky out bit and the hand.

Unsurprised that there's a bias towards my right side, though the L & R biceps look a bit odd (left bigger un-flexed and smaller flexed than the right), though I do have a distinctively weaker left arm...


----------



## sdflkj (Jul 4, 2012)

er. did those pics work?


----------



## sdflkj (Jul 4, 2012)

I think my first move is to reduce my dependance/addiction to caffeine. I get so many drinks in a day because there's 12 peeps working in my studio, so constant tea rounds in which I always opt for a filtered coffee (8-ish a day). Figured that to get any benefit from a pre-workout caffeine pep, the regular input needs reducing - Logical?

First, the instant reduction is to move from Coffee to Tea, a quick Google suggests there's about 50% difference (think I might still start the day with a coffee though <perhaps just an instant> at least for now). That'll help prevent those stinking 'haven't had a coffee yet' headaches. Then, if a few weeks time I can slipping down into an alternate tea/peppermint tea combo. Ideally, just one or 2 a day is faaar better than 1 or 2 an hour...


----------



## sdflkj (Jul 4, 2012)

What's your thoughts on downing a RedBull (or Sugar Free version) before working out? - must be the same as a coffee?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Get yourself some Hemo Rage. Major buzz and pump


----------



## sdflkj (Jul 4, 2012)

Not sure the before Pics worked. So I'll try again:

View attachment 4171


View attachment 4172


View attachment 4173


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Love it hello rocky lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha quality!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good quality pics again from team rocky 

tums not so bad bud, the way your standing doesnt actually help..

back n shoulders show abit of promise


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

big dave c aka snakehips gets an A+ on todays review..

i`m very pleasantly surprised bud.

saturday afternoon dudes, need to have regular 10 min chats with you all if poss..

yesterday i unleashed the beast in a social worker.

on friday i`ll be doing likewise with an architect.


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey Cal, here is the video you requested. keep in mind this was recorded after my gym session so muscles were already pretty badly fatigued.






Also had some issues with today's workout. As I said earlier, I couldn't do dips unsupported and triceps were so knackered from bench and military press I couldn't get any reps out of close grip bench presses even with an empty bar. Ill update my journal tomorrow to show exactly what i did do.

oh, also, i don't have a bar at home so had to use dumbbells instead, sorry.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good on yer dave for posting that mate dedication coming through


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dave thats brilliant mate.

you also look like youve lost weight dude!

i can mahooossively help on all exercises bud


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

just got back from an hour and a half walk and a leg work out and cant move lol. so thought id post the stats from yesterday.

i should point out i nearly killed myself on the bench press by putting on 40kg on to start with assuming if i can curl it i can bench it...... na ah. f***ed my triceps getting out of it so possibly low results. Need to find myself a spotter.

Bench press - 20kgx10 20kgx6 20kgx3 (will lower weight next week)

Military press - 5kgx10 5kgx10 5kgx9

Cable triceps push down - 45kgx10 45kgx10 45kgx10

Didn't even attempt the dips cos arms were damn near hanging off at this stage.

one and a half hours walking (4.6miles)


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

dave_c said:


> just got back from an hour and a half walk and a leg work out and cant move lol. so thought id post the stats from yesterday.i should point out i nearly killed myself on the bench press by putting on 40kg on to start with assuming if i can curl it i can bench it...... na ah. f***ed my triceps getting out of it so possibly low results. Need to find myself a spotter.Bench press - 20kgx10 20kgx6 20kgx3 (will lower weight next week)Military press - 5kgx10 5kgx10 5kgx9Cable triceps push down - 45kgx10 45kgx10 45kgx10Didn't even attempt the dips cos arms were damn near hanging off at this stage.one and a half hours walking (4.6miles)


Well done mate and I like the walk home bud keep up the good work dave c


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

A+ for ren too it seems, pressure on norwich dudes..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dave_c said:


> just got back from an hour and a half walk and a leg work out and cant move lol. so thought id post the stats from yesterday.
> 
> i should point out i nearly killed myself on the bench press by putting on 40kg on to start with assuming if i can curl it i can bench it...... na ah. f***ed my triceps getting out of it so possibly low results. Need to find myself a spotter.
> 
> ...


dont drop weight yet dave more rest between sets.. i rarely do under 3 mins except for bi`s and calves.

with the improvements to your form i`m gonna suggest the weight should be fine..


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> dont drop weight yet dave more rest between sets.. i rarely do under 3 mins except for bi`s and calves.
> 
> with the improvements to your form i`m gonna suggest the weight should be fine..


so do a set then three minute rest, do a set then three minute rest?

seems like alot of rest, thought 1 minute was max?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

no mate, you have to be very fit imo to make this work.

if youre tryig to hit all 3 sets for the same reps and weight, you cant magic effort out of thin air..

on squats i`m happy to take 5 mins.

remember all we`re trying to do is put a good weight (heavy) on the bar over a period of time..

more than a few years ii suspect.

have you heard me say if i can squat 140kg or equivalent for a few years then i`ll be big enuff..

well all i`m concerned about for now is getting the weight on there. (safely)

we are building a frame and the focus is getting your body to adapt and grow each week, thats it!

you may not need 3 mins as youre used to less so try 2 mins see what reps occur..

i want you make intelligent experiments changing one factor at a time.

you will then find out what works.


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> no mate, you have to be very fit imo to make this work.
> 
> if youre tryig to hit all 3 sets for the same reps and weight, you cant magic effort out of thin air..
> 
> ...


you da boss


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

indeed i am but its important you understand why i do what i do..

i`m teaching you how to train so know what your doing bud, being a clone isnt what we want.. 

youre gonna be doing abit of stretching too i`m afraid..

saturday afternoon we need both our puters on and i`ll talk you thru you vid.., basically crucifying your every move


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> indeed i am but its important you understand why i do what i do..
> 
> i`m teaching you how to train so know what your doing bud, being a clone isnt what we want..
> 
> ...


lol, ill look forward to it 

i like to know "why" but i try to avoid asking too often as people seem to think i am challenging or disbelieving them.

at saying that, trying to be an open book.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i treat training like an art form lol not a science (bit of brawn i really like)

its all down to interpretation.

interpret a good routine incorrectly and it wont work.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Struggling to get in touch / finding bloody time!!!

Although, stuck for cash till friday so rationing protein powder! Will start to making leap's after then, also going to get some liquid chalk when i order as deads are only limited by my hands ripping!!  .. and only just started training properly since start of comp.

I was thinking this morning.. my photo's are totally de-pumped as was ill.. So just training then photo's wil give the illusion of an improvement  haha


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks again for the chat cal. Forgot to say, would you like me to do a revised video doing the exercises correctly?


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

just got back from this mornings back and biceps workout.

stats. all 3x10

stiff leg dead lift (barbell) - 60kg - failed on final one.

bent over row (barbell) - 20kg - struggled with last set

close grip pull down (cable) 90kg - easy

biceps curl (dumbbell) - 12kg - difficult at later reps

shrugs (dumbbell) - 24kg - difficult on final reps

1.5 hours walk.


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Let me know if you ever start this again I want in........


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

we`ve barely started matey, click on my banner, go to my contact page and gimme a ring.. saturday afternoons best time or after 10 most nites..


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Can't start untill about 13th due to holiday etc. going to hit it hard on my return if that's not to late then I will definetly be up for that. If that's ok happy to contact you before to get everything in place for my return


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

So what you think then Cal??

Are you up for the challenge of a very hard gaining slightly ageing addition to team rocky. What I lack in size I make up for in enthusiasm and determination.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if youre happy to give me regular weekly phone calls, youre in.

i`m 44 age means fcuk all.

youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Weekly calls is no prob. Could possibly get up to see you at some stage but I wouldn't Garentee it.

I will be 40 this year so not far behind you. Think my biggest hurdle is going to be the diet however I did like the simplicity of the diet earlier in this thread.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Cragels said:


> So what you think then Cal??
> 
> Are you up for the challenge of a very hard gaining slightly ageing addition to team rocky. What I lack in size I make up for in enthusiasm and determination.


Good on you Cragels Hope it goes well for you bud


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Meeky. Decided after 18 months of training it's time to get serious. I defiantly need the guidance. Only last week Dorsey ripped my current program apart and I went with his suggestion. Did a personal best on deads and 3 days later muscles ached that don't normally. Just imagine what could be possibly with the right guidance and I think Cal is the right man for the job. (not kissing ar5e just from what I have read he keeps it simple)


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Whats your routine liek buddy??

Whats your aims? current weight etc? Just to get a insight on who is the new guy with us on team rocky XD

Welcome dudee


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

did another long walk today (7.6 miles) f***in shattered. possibly not best idea day before doing a leg workout, eh?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

dave_c said:


> did another long walk today (7.6 miles) f***in shattered. possibly not best idea day before doing a leg workout, eh?


I did same mate.. introduced cycling on legs days!! haha.. Felt fine untill almost fell over when tried getting of the bike!


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

renshaw said:


> I did same mate.. introduced cycling on legs days!! haha.. Felt fine untill almost fell over when tried getting of the bike!


lol, good idea ill try that, i meant my leg workout was tomorrow, just hoping i dont get DOMs too badly in my legs from the walking. its been a while since iv walked this much


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

dave_c said:


> lol, good idea ill try that, i meant my leg workout was tomorrow, just hoping i dont get DOMs too badly in my legs from the walking. its been a while since iv walked this much


Arh i see, well i walk allot anyways as i dont drive! so its a mile each way to work and to gym etc. So just hitting 5km cycle next time aiming to beat last time then increasing distance to match first time and so forth! I'm naturally competitive so will use that to motivate cardio as I'd get bored just trying to do cardio for 30 mins straight off!! This has worked in the past for me on running machine! although i am aware that when i was doing running in past it limited gains as of my body type! (Probably something for me and cal to talk about next phone call)


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

OK then Guys here goes. Sorry if this post is a bit long but I guess I got some catching up to do.

Name is Craig, Age is 39, 5ft 7" and currently 10st 8lb.

My original goal was based on health reasons but deep down I think it has always been the wish to be bigger built. I guess at 5ft 7 I am below average height so being small build does nock the confidence. So I want to be bigger but not fatter. Did until recently have a rather large belly but I have reduced that a lot with some more to go.

I have recently changed my training program and it now looks like this. (Haven't got all weight sorted yet as its still early days.)

Monday: 5 min rower warm up.

DB flat bench. 2x8 1 to Failure (about 7) currently at 25kg per arm.

DB Incline bench. 2x8 1 to Failure currently at 20kg per arm.

DB flat Fly. 2x8 1 to Failure currently at 15kg per arm (at failure holding arms horizontal until collapse)

Dips 2x10 1 to Failure.

Tricep pull down 2x10 1 to Failure.

20 min Cardio Cross Trainer or Incline treadmill.

Tuesday: Rest ( Squash alternate weeks)

Wednesday: 5 min rower warm up.

Dead lift: 3x10 currently at 75kg

Wide grip chins or pull downs 3x10

Seated Row 2x10 1 to Failure about 45kg

Bar curls 2x10 1 to Failure at 27kg

21s 2 sets at 17.5kg

20 min Cardio Cross Trainer or Incline treadmill.

Thursday: Rest

Friday: 5 min rower warm up.

Squats (smith machine) 3 x 10

Leg curls 3 x 10

Leg extensions 3x10

DB Shoulder press 2x10 1 to Failure at 17.5kg per

Military press or lat raises 3 x 10

20 min Cardio Cross Trainer or Incline treadmill.

Saturday: Rest

Sunday: Cardio.

Well that's the current training let me know what you think I guess the next step is what I said I would never do and that is dimensions and pictures however as the other rocky members have jumped in at the deep end I guess I should follow suit.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

only point on training matey what do you class as db press compared to military press?? is second is with a bar I'd say drop that, as you doing same exercise twice just wiith different equipment.

Secondly I think Cal will tell you to drop fly's but I'll wait for you two to talk for that one! 

Looks like you are nailing the food intake matey! xD

What does you food intake look like 

Whats you food intake look like... And only thing missing is a photo.. Full body in one picture, this is to be able to gage improvements as time goes on!  if you look back in the thread there is photo's of all involved

On another note.. out of protein shakes!! Hope very delivery quickly when order tomorrow..!


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

OK

some pictures to show willing will sort some better ones soon.(full length) please dont laugh it did look a lot worse.




























Thought it only fair to show willing this is the best i can do in short space of time.

regarding diet its crap so not worth wasting your time reading it. basically just ensuring calorie deficient at the moment to loose belly fat.

Yep see your point re shoulder press and military press guess ite the same exercise with db then bar...never thought about that. I did say i needed guidance lol.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good Base to start from bud i think get your diet sorted and with your workout you will be well on your way


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok next sizes. All measurement taken relaxed with the exception of biceps.

L/H bicep 13½" R/H bicep 13¾"

L/H forearm 10¾ R/H forearm 10¾

Chest 37¾

Waist 34"

Belly 35½

Shoulders 45¼

L/H Calf 13½" R/H calf 13¼ (very small)

L/H Thigh 19½" R/H Thigh 19¼ ( very very small)

OK why do I feel like I no longer have any dignity.

Anyway sorted your number Cal when is best to call?? As I said earlier off on holiday end of next week so happy for first contact before or after


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

Did first proper leg day today, have decided I don't mind squats as much as I thought and managed to get more on the bar than I expected. Will post up stats in the am as I spent the entire day looking after my two nieces (2.5yo and 6months) so am totally shattered, who needs cardio


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Had first contact with Cal today, Seems to be a genuinely nice guy.

Anyway has given me plenty to think about and put into practice, it's a bit of a pain I am off on holiday at the end of next week, but I defiantly need it.

I suppose it gives me time to sit down and formulate a diet based on the discussion I had with Cal. My general plan is to stick with the 3 oaty nana pro shakes and then have 2 or 3 options for each of the other meals, then have them on a rotation basis, so everyday isn't identical, planning to run this at least until Christmas so if everyday was identical it would get very boring.


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

just to update as promised my weights for yesterday were:

Squats - 30kg x 10 x 3

Leg press - (80Kg x 10 x 1) (100Kg x 10 x 2)

Dumbbell side bends - 28Kg x 10 x 3

Seated Calf raise - 40Kg x 10 x 3

Planks - 6 reps 2 sets each side

felt sick after this so stopped rather than... over share.

oh and also im another 3lbs down. woot.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Way to go Dave c bud keep up the good work bud


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

dave_c said:


> just to update as promised my weights for yesterday were:
> 
> Squats - 30kg x 10 x 3
> 
> ...


Great work buddy keep it up


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. I feel like I should be lifting a lot more, I know it comes with time and all that but patience isn't my strong suit.


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

I know how you feel Dave I'm the same want to be lifting like the big lads.

Have to just keep remembering don't go heavy if it's going to screw up your form. And as Cal says slow & steady wins the race. Hopefully with consistency we will get there.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Just a quicky from my phone dudes.

Let's stop using the words maybe n hopefully when it comes to results.

I've made most of the mistakes out already for you, I've learned from it n now get paid for living training n getting results.

That's my guarentee n promise to team rocky.

ooh rah!

The word hopefully is my gift to team drago..

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Let's stop using the words maybe n hopefully when it comes to results.


Thats possibly a good idea, conceivably anyway. There is at least, perchance and if in any possibly way, that you may potentially not be mistaken.

cant speak for the others i think its just because I have had so little in the way of results in the past I half expect to fail. Think its a comment on our mind set, not a lack of faith in you cal by ANY stretch of the imagination. im getting results like never before doing your routine.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dave_c said:


> Thats possibly a good idea, conceivably anyway. There is at least, perchance and if in any possibly way, that you may potentially not be mistaken.
> 
> cant speak for the others i think its just because I have had so little in the way of results in the past I half expect to fail. Think its a comment on our mind set, not a lack of faith in you cal by ANY stretch of the imagination. im getting results like never before doing your routine.


i know its cos of past progression bud. 

i like advising people who arent satisfied with theyre progress, its makes them more open minded.

i assume everyone is a hardgainer who finds consistency difficult.

*we are team "everyman", we are everywhere.*


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok boys time for my first Vid ( wont mention its taken me about an hour to workout how to put it up)

Anyway vid of me doing deads for Cal to rip apart. Did however get a PB of 82.5 this morning.

Question.. On last set my grip goes opening up my left hand. Should i just put up and wait for the grip strength to improve or should i invest in some straps ( dont want to slow arm groth as they currently tiny)

Anyways eneough babling the films about to start........

[video=youtube_share;hNdcr0ORRXo]


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

looking good cragels

Cal, got an issue, i know cragels brought up something similar in a seperate post but hey, im padding the thread 

at the gym today did deads fine, then did bent over rows fine but started to notice on the chins that my left hand COULDN'T grip. like the muscles were destroyed. i pushed through but by the time i got home i couldnt grip the door handle to open my front door. pretty sure that the chins, curls suffered quite a bit for it, and couldnt hold a dumbell over 10kg for shrugs so obviously they suffered too. what can i do, dont think a bit'o'chalk is going to help that much.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

For grip strength u could try doing plate pinched? As in holding the plates at as heavy as u can in in a pinch grip? Build the weight up I think this will help a bit?

Also I wna join the team Cal? Message me and Il also giv u a call! Having my last beer till Xmas tonight! Just back from Canada so 5months till new year! When's this finishing? Will take some pics tomorrow and gna go see Doug! ;D get me pro6 in!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

soz i`m getting a buil up of stuff i need to do here..

welcome smudge.. you are now in with the beautiful people..


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Cheers m8! Having my last can of pager 2night! Then pro shake for breakfast and then we begin! Need to get the Mrs to get the shopping right! My stepson raids the fridge constantly so will have to label my stuff!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

hey, welcome to the winning team smudge.

Think I have done some thing bad with my wrist as when I flex my pinky and ring finger i get a dull pain in my fore arm. Gonna get a wrist support just till it feels better.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Cheers bud! Just had my first shake off the day! Off tovsee Doug and then shopping! Just ease off the weight a bit maybe and ur joints will learn to cope with it!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey cragels i cant find the routine you posted up bud..

it`ll be a variation of what mark stars doing and dave c tho.

basically i`m gonna abbreviate what ever youre currently doing as long as it looks ok and this will allow you to focus on poundage progrssion.

this is made harder with extra exercises.

in fact most typical 3 and 4 day routines you see on here are actually what brawn would call specialisation routines for the whole body.

we`re not ready to specialise on bodyparts but we will be prioritising poundage progession on squats deads n bench.

my arms have grown this year really well mate from focussing on sldl, when youre hanging on to that sucker with a raw grip imo you get a lot of knock on arm growth (upper and lower)

youre only as strong as your weakest link.

if grips not the weak link the next one will be maintaining a safe back position.

i dotn want any bad backs from lifting more than you should.

if i can hang on to 10x10x10x155kg on sldl with my tiny lil hands anyone can.

if you have patience that can be built on.

dont worry about lifting big weighs today, set yourself up for big weights week in week out in the months and years to come.

this isnt the place for ego lifting.

i`m fcuking proud of my 155kg (to just below knees, where the doc hits to get a jump) it took me 6 months of a lifting cycle and only stopped cos iinjured my back, i was at the perfect place to get the 0.5`s out and was looking at 10-15 weeks of 1kg a week..

this is where i want youre training..

sh1tting yourself so much preworkout you havent a clue how youre gonna get this week increment in good form.

*but you will *cos you`ve rested well, eaten more than adequately and only added 1kg MAX to the bar (maybe even a pound if this was bench)

ive started dbol cycles in the past when i hit a pb finsished the cycle and then added another 10kg to the bar post cycle.

i surpassed the pb by 27kg on deads and the pb was a real plateau to beat.

this is the key to keeping your gains post cycle.

if you just do the increments you somehow keep your strength, if you add stacks of weight to the bar each week trying to hit failure within a few weeks of hitting a pb, you`ll lose strength.

but then starting your cycle at pb level means you dotn get a massive strength increase, you sdimply get the little extra you need.

thats why its imortant to start a cycle when your training is at the correct stage, not cos th epostmans turned up.

i made this mistake with my initial bullet cycles, i took em cos i fancied it and lost a lot of gains as a result.

i did this cos i`d been dumped by the missus and at the time didnt give a fcuk..

my last cycle was timed to start when i needed it, i got good gains, i kept em.. then carried on the cycle and added another 20kg to my sldl..

its the interpretaion of a routine that makes it work assuming its a good one.

many people have a good routine and get it wrong, blame the routine and (no dig parky) start a diet thread (or a protein one lol no dig doug)

hope that helps abit dudes..

whipes foam from mouth.. got right on one there lol..


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Cal thanks for the response I found my current program on page21 along with my stats anyway I have done a copy and paste for you to review. Have only been doing this routine for a couple of weeks as Dorsy nearly fell over with my precious program.

Monday: 5 min rower warm up.

DB flat bench. 2x8 1 to Failure (about 7) currently at 25kg per arm.

DB Incline bench. 2x8 1 to Failure currently at 20kg per arm.

DB flat Fly. 2x8 1 to Failure currently at 15kg per arm (at failure holding arms horizontal until collapse)

Dips 2x10 1 to Failure.

Tricep pull down 2x10 1 to Failure.

20 min Cardio Cross Trainer or Incline treadmill.

Tuesday: Rest ( Squash alternate weeks)

Wednesday: 5 min rower warm up.

Dead lift: 3x10 currently at 82kg

Wide grip chins or pull downs 3x10

Seated Row 2x10 1 to Failure about 45kg

Bar curls 2x10 1 to Failure at 27kg

21s 2 sets at 17.5kg

20 min Cardio Cross Trainer or Incline treadmill.

Thursday: Rest

Friday: 5 min rower warm up.

Squats (smith machine) 3 x 10

Leg curls 3 x 10

Leg extensions 3x10

DB Shoulder press 2x10 1 to Failure at 17.5kg per

Military press or lat raises 3 x 10

20 min Cardio Cross Trainer or Incline treadmill.

Saturday: Rest

Sunday: Cardio.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

cheers bud i`ll have that ready for you when youre back..


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Cal. Got some issues and concerns with me bench but we can discuss that when we talk next


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

check out me bench vid bud 

easier to talk you thru stuff tho ..


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> check out me bench vid bud
> 
> easier to talk you thru stuff tho ..


Have seen the vid buts its a bit more complicated so easier when we chat.

Found my old routine that i was doing upto a couple of weeks ago thought i would post it up as this is probably one for your overtraining and what not to do book.

Program 1:

5 Min warm up on rowing machine.

Flat DB Bench (last set failure) Currently using 25kg per DB

Incline DB Bench 3 sets of 8 to 10 (last set failure) Currently using 20kg per DB

Flat DB Pec Fly 3 sets of 8 to 10 (last set failure) Currently using 15kg per DB

Dips 3 sets of 8 to 10 (Currently weight assisted)

Wide grip seated Pull down 3 sets of 8 to 10 (last set failure) Currently 68kg

Dead Lifts 3 sets of 8 to 10 Currently 30kg each end + Bar

Seated Row Close grip 3 sets of 8 to 10 Currently 45kg

Tricep Curls? (laying on bench arms above head with bar ) 3 sets of 8 to 10 Currently 25kg

Tricep seated push down 3 sets of 8 to 10 Currently 60kg

Tricep pull down (cable machine) 3 sets of 8 to 10 ( not sure on weight its 3 from the btm)

15 to 20 Min Cross trainer.

Program 2:

5 Min warm up on rowing machine.

Seated DB Shoulder press 3 sets of 8 to 10 (last set failure) Currently using 20kg per DB

Clean and Press 3 sets of 8 to 10 (last set failure) Currently using 30kg

Lat raises? 3 sets of 8 to 10 (last set failure) Currently using 7.5 kg per DB

Squats on smith machine 3 sets of 8 to 10 Currently using 30kg each end

2 leg machines one is push up one is push down not sure what they are called. 3 sets on each.

Bicep curls with Bar 3 sets of 8 to 10 Currently using 30kg

Bicep DB curls 3 sets of 8 to 10 using 12.5 kg per DB

2 sets of 21s

15 to 20 Min Cross trainer.

So a typical 2 weeks training looks like this.

Monday: Program 1,

Tuesday: Rest Week 1

Wednesday: Program 2

Thursday: Rest

Friday: Program 1

Saturday: Rest

Sunday: Abs and Cardio.

Monday: Program 2

Tuesday: Friendly Squash Game 45 mins

Wednesday: Program 1

Thursday: Rest

you can stop laughing now.. lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

it is bud, its a full body specialisation routine..


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> it is bud, its a full body specialisation routine..


Would that explain why I haven't had much progress??


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yes.

i used to do that.

rest rest rest and grow grow grow 

that means resting at LEAST more days a week than you train.

once youre big *then* you can use more volume and frequency.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Just bought me Pro 6 earlier!! Dougs never there when i go in LOL!! Went shopping but forgot to buy my asprin! Also need to get a stove espresso pot! Got some Rocket Fuel to make do atm!! What other supplements do u recommend taking then Cal?? Having my chicken with broccoli, cauli and mushrooms in bout an hr!! Sorry couldnt fone u at hlf 1 m8 as i was out with the Mrs!! Only got back from being away for 7 [email protected] 5 last night!!  Had a lie in this morning!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

[video=youtube;W-wE-phsfLA]






few chins


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

[video=youtube;yU0ahON1bWU]






another squat vid..


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Gd vids there Cal!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks bud.

if you keep exercises controlled, which i hope they are you dont get injured so easy.

i find trying like mad to keep a 2 second negative on squats very helpful.

but gutted about slight bounce at bottom lil cos they felt like i`d stopped each time..

that was 95kg ive done 107.5kg altho with quicker form.

this cycle weights seem harder, but in a good way

3x10x140kg done with same control for a couple of years and then i`ll be big enuff to hit all goals. (and flirt with some frequency)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dave_c said:


> looking good cragels
> 
> Cal, got an issue, i know cragels brought up something similar in a seperate post but hey, im padding the thread
> 
> at the gym today did deads fine, then did bent over rows fine but started to notice on the chins that my left hand COULDN'T grip. like the muscles were destroyed. i pushed through but by the time i got home i couldnt grip the door handle to open my front door. pretty sure that the chins, curls suffered quite a bit for it, and couldnt hold a dumbell over 10kg for shrugs so obviously they suffered too. what can i do, dont think a bit'o'chalk is going to help that much.


chin first dave.

i`m no fussed about BOR its an extra bone ive thrown in while you get strong enuff to shoot your wad entirely in 3 sets on an exercise


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

[video=youtube;UEtuuOzL8uQ]






sldl purposely not coming quite to 12 to keep tension on hams n glutes not lower back..


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Shakes macros.. Does this sound about right??? I was at one point double scooping whey then realised the serving was 25g and i was using a 50 g scoop so using 100g at ones! LOLS

But just using one 50 g scoop now XD

Small nana - cal 89, protein 3.7, Carb 83.4, fat 2.8

Oats 100g - cal 375, protein 44, carb 287, fat 53

Peanut butter - cal 98, protein 4.0 carb 3.2, fat 8.1

Whey - cal 198, 40.5, carb 3, fat 3.2

Cal - 760

Carbs - 571.6

Protein whey - 40.5 (all 92.2)

Fat - 67

Does this sound about right.. Is there really that much fat in oats?? Just found first random oats nutritional information i could find online as i have not got the box lol using a small nana rather then half, they are the cheap en's from tesco that are around 6 inch i guessed they are about half size of a normal banana!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

View attachment 4262
View attachment 4263


no calves.

no full length pics.

no respect.

no crazycal.

no competition.

smell you later dudes..


----------

